# Penn 850ssm



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Is 120.00 a good price for a brand new reel of this type? I just bought one from the Base Exchange at McGuire Air Force Base. no tax. I just put it on my new 10' surf rod. Cant wait to put it to work. If this darn weather would give in some time, maybe.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

pretty good deal. you can get them at BPS for $140.00.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to this guy. His price is $110.00

http://digitaldagger.com/

Good Luck.

Carl Hartmann
HRFA:beer:


----------

